# Bellator 56 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you want to pick MMA fights in competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Saturday, Oct. 29th. UFC_OWNS signed up he'll defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 56, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> * Ben Askren vs. Jay Hieron
> * Neil Grove vs. Thiago Santos
> * Eric Prindle vs. Ron Sparks
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)
> 
> * Daniel Gallemore vs. Derrick Ruffin
> * Rudy Bears vs. Marcio Navarro
> * Adam Schindler vs. Jeremy Spoon
> * Dan Spohn vs. Kelvin Tiller
> * Emanuel "E.J." Brooks vs. Willian de Souza
> * Jacob Aiken vs. Jeimeson Saudino
> * Aaron Ely vs. Owen Evinger





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

Main Event Results on pg. 3

*UFC_OWNS* (4-2-1) vs *hixxy *(5-1-1)

Main Card

*St.Paul Guy* (4-2) vs *kantowrestler *(0-5-1)
*Rauno *(1-4) vs *beezer* (2-2)
*SmackyBear *(3-2) vs *HitOrGetHit *(1-0)
*dudeabides *(4-2) vs *Bknmax *(2-4)

*
Members signed up:

HitOrGetHit
St.Paul Guy
hixxy
Bknmax
kantowrestler
Rauno
UFC_OWNS
Machida Karate
SmackyBear
dudeabides
*


----------



## SmackyBear

I'm down.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks, they need to release the names of a few more fighters on this card. People can send picks whenever they want, though, and I'll let them know even if it's on weigh in day. Bellator.:dunno:


----------



## Machida Karate

Still getting warmed up, last fight i felt a little more comfortable, lets bring on the next challenge!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I will defend my title once again


----------



## Rauno

I'm getting killed in Bellator CPL but sign me up.


----------



## kantowrestler

My winless streak stops with this card!!! I'm in!


----------



## Bknmax

In, who wants to be my victim ?


----------



## kantowrestler

Well if I can get a win by you then it's all good.


----------



## Bknmax

kantowrestler said:


> Well if I can get a win by you then it's all good.


Dunno about a win but 2 L's is def a possibility


----------



## hixxy

Im in. OWNS we going at it again after our draw last week?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Yep you get immediate rematch


----------



## hixxy

Good lad, not going to leave it in the hands of the judges this time.


----------



## kantowrestler

That is always the best way to make sure something like a draw doesn't happen. That's what every fighter should go for, a finish. Guys like Jon Fitch need to find a way to finish more.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Well what the hell.

Accepting any challengers.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I'm in!


----------



## kantowrestler

What is your record St. Paul guy?


----------



## St.Paul Guy

kantowrestler said:


> What is your record St. Paul guy?


:dunno: 3-2?


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I have nothing to loose. Why not face me?


----------



## dudeabides

The matchups are on pg 1, thanks for the great turnout guys :thumbsup: Most people sent their picks try to remember everybody else even with the awesome UFC event going on if you can.


----------



## beezer

Hey been a busy week so forgot to sign up but count me in as an alternate or if there are any other late joiners.


----------



## Machida Karate

Crap when is the deadline for the picks?


----------



## beezer

Machida Karate said:


> Crap when is the deadline for the picks?


Not until the prelims start normally.


----------



## Machida Karate

Well Picks are in.. Not to confident on them but here goes nothing lol


----------



## hixxy

Struggling with the undercard, most of the fighters are pretty rubbish!


----------



## kantowrestler

That's how it normally is with Bellator undercards. They are up and coming fighters trying to make a name for themselves. It's on fight cards like these that they make a name for themselves.


----------



## hixxy

How long we got till kick off?


----------



## kantowrestler

An hour or two probably.


----------



## hixxy

Picks are in now anyway.


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 56 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Gallemore TKO 2
> Ely SUB 1
> Aiken SUB 1
> Brooks UD
> Tiller SD
> Navarro SD
> Spoon UD
> Prindle KO 1
> Santos SUB 1
> Askren SD



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
UFC_OWNS (5-2-1) vs hixxy (5-2-1)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 70 to 41!! 
*

Nice title defense here is your belt:








​

*
Main Card

St.Paul Guy (5-2) vs kantowrestler (0-6-1)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 50 to 22! 

Rauno (1-4-1) vs beezer (2-2-1)
Fight ruled a draw 64 to 64!! 

SmackyBear (4-2) vs HitOrGetHit (1-1)
Fight won by SmackyBear 57 to 43! 

dudeabides (4-3) vs Bknmax (3-4)
Fight won by Bknmax 45 to 20! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was the champ Owns with 70! I'll make another thread in a week for Bellator 57 if anybody wants to sign up...

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

UFC_OWNS


> Ben Askren UD *20*
> Thiago Santos KO 3 *14*
> Spohn TKO 2
> Brooks UD *20*
> Eric Prindle KO 2 *16*
> *Total 4 of 5 for 70 pts.*


hixxy


> Ben Askren vs. Jay Hieron - Askren UD *20*
> 
> Dan Spohn vs. Kelvin Tiller - Spohn TKO 2
> 
> Adam Schindler vs. Jeremy Spoon - Spoon UD *21*
> 
> Eric Prindle vs. Ron Sparks - Sparks KO 2
> 
> Neil Grove vs. Thiago Santos - Grove UD
> *Total 2 of 5 for 41 pts.*


St.Paul Guy


> Ben Askren via UD *20*
> Thiago Santos via R2 Sub *19*
> Ron Sparks via R1 TKO
> Dan Spohn via R1 TKO
> Emanuel "E.J." Brooks via R1 Sub *11*
> *
> Total 3 of 5 for 50 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Jay Hieron/Unanimous decision
> Thiago Santos/Submission/Round 1 *22*
> Ron Sparks/Knock out/Round 1
> Rudy Bears/Submission/Round 1
> Nick Nolte/Unanimous decision
> *Total 1 of 5 for 22 pts.*


Rauno


> askren dec ud *20*
> prindle dec ud *14*
> santos sub 2nd *18*
> navarro sub 2nd *12*
> spohn dec ud
> *Total 4 of 5 for 64 pts.*


beezer


> Ben Askren Unanimous Decision *20*
> Ron Sparks KO 1st
> Thiago Santos Submission 1st *21*
> Jeremy Spoon Submission 2nd *12*
> Emanuel Brooks TKO 2nd *11*
> *Total 4 of 5 for 64 pts.*


SmackyBear


> Ben Askren, UD *20*
> 
> Dan Spohn, T/KO, Round 1
> 
> Emanuel Brooks, UD *21*
> 
> Ron Sparks, T/KO, Round 1
> 
> Thiago Santos, Sub, Round 2 *16*
> *Total 3 of 5 for 57 pts.*


HitOrGetHit


> Ben Askren via Unanimous Decision *20*
> Ron Sparks via TKO Rd. 2
> Neil Grove via Split Decision
> Marcio Navarro via Sub Rd. 2 *12*
> Daniel Gallemor via Unanimous Decision *11*
> *Total 3 of 5 for 43 pts.*


dudeabides


> Askren UD *20*
> Sparks UD
> Grove TKO 2
> Bears UD
> Ruffin UD
> *Total 1 of 5 for 20 pts.*


Bknmax


> Ben Askren,Decision (unanimous) *20*
> Thiago Santos,KO,Round 2 *14*
> Ron Sparks,KO,Round 2
> Dan Spohn,KO,Round 1
> Jeremy Spoon,Submission.Round 1 *11*
> *Total 3 of 5 for 45 pts.*


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. UFC_OWNS (5-2-1) 557 pts. (CHAMP)
2. hixxy (5-2-1) 510 pts. 
3. St.Paul Guy (5-2) 430 pts.
4. SmackyBear (4-2) 412 pts.
5. dudeabides (4-3) 429 pts.
6. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
7. Bknmax (3-4) 453 pts.
8. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
9. beezer (2-2-1) 364 pts. 
10. pipe (1-1-1) 202 pts.
11. Machida Karate (1-1) 120 pts.
12. HitOrGetHit (1-1) 99 pts.
13. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
14. Rauno (1-4-1) 348 pts.
15. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
16. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
17. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
18. kantowrestler (0-6-1) 350 pts.


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next time in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Good fight Hixxy, as champion I have to set the example of scoring the highest like I did tonight, I wanna give the next shot to St.Paul Guy who I have already beaten but I feel he deserves a rematch.


----------



## Rauno

Second best score and a draw? :laugh: Rematch is in order.


----------



## hixxy

Good fight OWNS, well deserved champion. Ill be back next week stronger than ever.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

That's four straight wins.

I want my shot.


----------



## hixxy

St.Paul Guy said:


> That's four straight wins.
> 
> I want my shot.


Deservedly so. You want it, the champ wants it..


----------



## dudeabides

Watch out for Bknmax guys, you can only miss one if you hope to beat him lately, and I ... ah, fell a little short of that.


----------



## kantowrestler

WTF?! Are you serious?! How in the name of heaven am I still winless?!


----------



## beezer

Rauno said:


> Second best score and a draw? :laugh: Rematch is in order.


Indeed! Make it happen dude...


----------



## kantowrestler

Can I beat anyone in this pickem?


----------



## Machida Karate

Wait where is my fight on here? Wtf i just checked my Sent list and i cant find the message of my picks... 0.0 Ok now im lost


----------



## dudeabides

Machida Karate said:


> Wait where is my fight on here? Wtf i just checked my Sent list and i cant find the message of my picks... 0.0 Ok now im lost


I usually send a reminder type message but was busy moving out Saturday before the UFC fights. Good one to forget though, beezer was the alternate and took your place no harm no foul.


----------



## kantowrestler

And we get a break this week.


----------

